# Chevy S-10 vs Ford Ranger vs Dodge Dakota



## hunter94 (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been debating which truck I should purchase, I want something that is built with quality, can tow a couple thousand pounds, and also has the capability of getting good MPG

I've narrowed it down to 3 makes and models. The Chevy S-10, Ford Ranger, and the Dodge Dakota. All mid-late 90s to early 2000s. 

Please share knowledge and experience, and suggest different trucks.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

hunter94 said:


> I've been debating which truck I should purchase, I want something that is built with quality, can tow a couple thousand pounds, and also has the capability of getting good MPG
> 
> I've narrowed it down to 3 makes and models. The Chevy S-10, Ford Ranger, and the Dodge Dakota. All mid-late 90s to early 2000s.
> 
> Please share knowledge and experience, and suggest different trucks.


Wow. They're all crap. That's like asking what's best, intestinal flu, or a really rough prostate exam.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I've owned an S-10 and a Dakota. The S-10 was the absolute worse handling vehicle I've ever owned. I almost rolled it once, doing a quick lane change. At least it was far more reliable than my Dakota.

The Dakota drove nice but didn't get good fuel economy. However, I had more problems with it than all the other late-model cars I've owned, combined. It even had to be towed to the dealer a few times. 

My friend had Rangers and there were better than the S-10 in handling, and definitely more reliable than my Dakota. Sort of like the smartest kid in a special ed class. I'd buy a old 4 cylinder Tacoma over any of them.


----------



## MoparJim (Dec 3, 2014)

I've been around a few Dakotas (currently own a Durango). Fuel mileage will be worst of the bunch, but has the best towing capability due to size, weight, and engine options. The Durango has been mostly reliable for me (bought it with 113,000 miles and a bad engine computer). It had not been well cared for, mechanically, which has caused me to have to do things like replace the hard-to-get-to freeze plugs (apparently they paid a shop to replace the easy ones). My son just took it from Fresno to Sacramento on Thursday to pick up a project for his wife (65 Mustang). 

I did, however, miss the truck bed from my previous truck (79 Power Wagon) so I helped the next-door neighbor part out his '92 S-10 (bad trans in a $1,300 truck) so that I could build a truck-bed trailer out of the parts I kept.

My son owns the same neighbor's old '89 (or so) Toyota 4x4 pickup. It has had some issues we have had to fix (truck has around 180,000 miles). Everything old needs work...

With all that said, my recommendation would be to buy what you really want, but make it an extended cab...


----------



## R ODonnell (Dec 15, 2014)

I wouldn't buy any of those. In my opinion Toyota makes the best small truck you can buy.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

R ODonnell said:


> I wouldn't buy any of those. In my opinion Toyota makes the best small truck you can buy.


I concur. :thumbup:


----------



## ol' grouch (Dec 27, 2014)

I've had al of them. Skip the S10. That 4.3 will eat you up with problems. Especially the late 90's/early 2000's. Besides the intake gasket troubles, they also have a poor fuel injection design. The Ranger is okay but you want the extended cab and the 6 cylinders have head gasket problems. The Dakotas don't have the best fuel mileage. 

Personally, I wouldn't have any of them. For towing the Dakota would be best but it's cramped. I had a Dodge Ram 1500 with the 3.9 six banger and it turned out to be better than any of the three you mentioned. Yes, I've had all of them. I generally buy older stuff, fix it up and drive it for a while and then get something else. The Ram 1500 needed a timing chain set but after that, the heat would cook you, I got 22-25 mpg on the highway, it was fairly roomy and would pull 2000 pound easily. The problem is finding a 6 banger. Everybody wanted the 5.9 V-8 new and those slurp fuel like mad. If you can find a Toyota Tacoma at a decent price with decent miles that's been taken care of, that would be good too.


----------



## R ODonnell (Dec 15, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnWKz7Cthkk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTPnIpjodA8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFnVZXQD5_k&spfreload=10


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

I owned a 92 Dakota, bought it new and it was a total piece of ****. I do know several people who have driven Rangers for 200K miles or more. A couple of them over 300K. Although I don't think they did much hauling with them.


----------

